# 7.1 USB/Fireware Soundkarte gesucht

## Lubomir

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach eine 7.1 Soundkarte welche auch unter Linux vernünftig läuft. Meine X-FI wird wohl nie unter Linux laufen (es arbeiten nur 1-2 Personen von creative da dran) und außerdem wollte ich die Karte auch an mein Notebook anschließen können.

Was gibt es den so? Ich lege schon etwas Wert auf die Soundqualität (sonst hätte ich kein Teufel THX 7.1 system   :Wink:   :Razz:  )

Danke schon mal

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Also die sblive_audigy2_nx funktioniert einwandfrei. Aber ich glaube die gibt es offiziell nicht mehr von creative, vielleicht findest du sie aber noch auf ebay oder so.

----------

## Lubomir

Ja,das ist aber auch die einzige Karte, welche ich im Kopf hatte, welche 7.1 kann und per USB angeschlossen wird. Gibt es vielleicht noch andere welche aktueller sind?Gibt es jemand, der die audigy 2 nx hat und etwas von der Karte erzählen könnte?

----------

## AnubisTheKing

Also ich selber habe die audigy 2 nx. Bin damit eigentlich voll zufrieden. Was willst du denn über die Karte wissen? Also die Karte läuft ohne Probleme bei mir. Ich musste mich allerdings selber darum kümmern, dass ein Stereosignal auf allen Kanälen ausgegeben wird (habe ich mit der .asoundrc erledigt). Dann hatte ich noch das Problem, das s bei mir kein 5.1 device vorhanden war. Das habe mir dann also auch selber gebastelt mit der .asoundrc. Das kein 5.1 device für die audigy nx vorhanden war kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich noch eine onboard Soundkarte habe, deren Treiber auch geladen werden. Für diese gibt es nämlich das surround51 device. Wahrscheinlich wird das zuerst angelegt, sodass es dann nicht mehr für die audigy2 nx angelegt werden kann. Naja funktioniert aber mit meinen eigenen "Kreationen" einwandfrei. Einziger Nachteil der Karte ist, dass man auf dmix angewiesen ist. Die Karte hat nicht wie alle anderen Creativekarten mehrere Hardwaredevices. Aber es geht ja gottseidank mit dmix auch so.

Wenn du noch etwas bezielles wissen willst, dann sag bescheid.

Bis dann

AnubisTheKing

----------

## Lubomir

Hi, ich habe mich jetzt tagelang informiert und anscheinend gibt es nur zwei Karten, welche 7.1 haben und extern angeschlossen werden können (nicht pcmcia).

Die eine ist die eben erwähnte creative audigy 2 nx.

Die andere ist die terratec aureon 7.1 fireware.

Ich konnte bis jetzt nur lesen, dass die aureon 7.1 fireware "anscheinend" funktioniert. Ich konnte aber nirgends jemanden finden, der so eine Karte unter Linux benutzt. 

Wie läuft surround den so? Wie ist die Soundqualität. Du hast geschrieben, dass das Stereo auf die anderen Lautsprecher gelegt wurde. Das ist aber eigentlich nicht der Sinn der Sache. Kannst du den jetzt richtiges surround hören? Also kann man jede Box einzeln ansprechen? Wo ist der nachteil von dmix? Erzähl bitte noch etwas über die Soundkarte. 

Danke schon mal

EDIT:Da hat jemand etwas zum Linux support geschrieben:

http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Blaster-Audigy-externe-Soundkarte/dp/B0000CDK34

Sind diese Probleme normal?

EDIT2: Hier steht wie du die interne Karte deaktivieren könntest:

http://tr.opensuse.org/Audigy_2_NX_-_USB_HOWTO

EDIT3: Noch ein paar Infos -  http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=2575&cat=all

EDIT4: Hier wegen surround. Ist leider nicht auf engl/deutsch : http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=node/109

EDIT5: Die bugs sind bei alsa gemeldet. Anscheinend ist das 48khz problem seit Version 1.0.9 weg.

https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=61

https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=1111&nbn=1#bugnotes

----------

## AnubisTheKing

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie läuft surround den so? Du hast geschrieben, dass das Stereo auf die anderen Lautsprecher gelegt wurde. Das ist aber eigentlich nicht der Sinn der Sache. Kannst du den jetzt richtiges surround hören? Also kann man jede Box einzeln ansprechen?
> 
> 

 

Wie ich schon sagte dir Karte läuft bei mir. Ich kann alle boxen einzelnt ansprechen und auch ganz normal surround sound z.B. von DVDs wieder geben. Alles kein Problem. Das mit dem Stereo auf alle Boxen mappen mache ich nur, damit ich auch sound aus allen Boxen habe, wenn ich nur stereo soudn höre, das musst du ja nicht machen, dann gehen bei dir aber nur die beiden Frontlautsprecher. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wo ist der nachteil von dmix?
> 
> 

 

Naja also manche Programme kommen bei mir damit einfach nicht zurecht (z.B. vlc). Ich will jetzt aber nicht behaupten, das die schuld dabei bei dmix liegt, ich habe meinem device ja selber demix beigebracht, vielleicht habe ich da auch etwas falsch gemacht.

So und nun nochmal etwas zur Soundqualität. Also meine ungeschulten Ohren können zwischen der Sundqualität unter Linux und Windows keinen unterschied festellen. Einziger nachteil unter Linux ist, das das mapping von Stereosoudn auf alle Boxen nicht automatisch abläuft. Ich habe das eben per Hand über die .asoundrc gemacht und einfach die signale entsprechend kopiert (forne link wird auch hinten links ausgegeben, vorne rechts auch hinten rechts und im center und subwoofer jeweils beide stereo signale). Was mir hier noch fehlt ist ein lowpass filter für den subwoofer. Ich habe zwar mal einen basteln können, aber ihn nicht in die .asoundrc konfig von mir einbauen können. Naja mit dem Problem kann ich aber leben. Weiteres Problem unter Linux ist, das der Masterregler unter Linux nicht direkt alles Boxenpegel anhebt sondern nur die der Frontboxen. Das habe ich auch mit einem kleinen Script umgangen.

----------

